# SATA HDDs an Laptop anschließen möglich?



## boss3D (30. Mai 2009)

*SATA HDDs an Laptop anschließen möglich?*

Hi!

Ich habe noch einige wichtige Daten auf den SATA HDDs von meinem ehem. PC und würde die gerne auf den Laptop speichern. Gibt es irgendein Kabel, mit dem ich die da anschließen kann?

Danke für baldige Antworten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: SATA HDDs an Laptop anschließen möglich?*

So was hier würde sich anbieten. Alternativ, weils sehr teuer ist, würde ich direkt ein Externes Gehäuse hohlen um die Platte für Backups zu verwenden


----------



## boss3D (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: SATA HDDs an Laptop anschließen möglich?*

Ok, danke. Der Preis schreckt mich nicht so sehr. Mal sehen, obs so ein Teil auch beim Media Markt gibt, weil mit Versandkosten wird es doch ein Bisschen teuer ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kays (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: SATA HDDs an Laptop anschließen möglich?*

Würde auch sagen irgend ein billiges externes gehäuse und fertig. die fangen ja schon bei 9,-€ an im Ösiland 

Externe 3.5"-Gehäuse Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## boss3D (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: SATA HDDs an Laptop anschließen möglich?*

Und wenn ich mir sowas hole, kann ich die SATA HDDs parktisch als normale externe HDDs benutzen und per USB an den Laptop anschließen?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Pommes (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: SATA HDDs an Laptop anschließen möglich?*

Auch praktisch, nutzen wir in der Firma selber
Digitus DA-70148 IDE/SATA auf USB 2.0 Adapter Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## kays (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: SATA HDDs an Laptop anschließen möglich?*



boss3D schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir sowas hole, kann ich die SATA HDDs parktisch als normale externe HDDs benutzen und per USB an den Laptop anschließen?!
> 
> MfG, boss3D



jupp genauso ist es


----------



## boss3D (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: SATA HDDs an Laptop anschließen möglich?*

Ok, dank für die Infos. Dann wird es wohl doch eher ein externes Gehäuse werden ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------

